# A great start to 2018



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

I got me a 5 star rating, a “neat & tidy” badge and a compliment of “great driver.” I guess the pax ran out of time by doing all that and forgot to include a tip


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

It's possible the Pax tipped you but Uber stole it


----------

